# Green Bay Decoys/Sillosocks



## fowlmadness (Feb 10, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with Green Bay Winsocks and the support system. Looking to buy some and wondering everyone's thoughts.


----------



## fowlmadness (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm also considering sillosocks, not sure which way to go at this point.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Either or, you'll get the same results. Depends on which one works for you when it comes to setting up, tearing down, and storing wherever you may in the off-season. At the end of the day, you'll put just as many down with whichever you chose. Smaller bags with the Green Bays. I've ran both and they take up equal amount of space when it comes to storage. If you were to take a poll, most guys on here roll with SS's.


----------



## mule (Dec 4, 2006)

Green Bay all the way. Steve is a great guy to work with and the decoys last a lot longer see the butts aren't in the mud and rubbing on corn stalks. I got ride of the rest of my ss last spring and I know I wont regret it.


----------



## fowlmadness (Feb 10, 2013)

How are the Green Bay's for movement?


----------

